# hens eating eggs wwyd



## horselady (26 April 2017)

As above. I have kept chickens for 4 years and never had this before.


----------



## Clodagh (26 April 2017)

I cull them, as it is an almost unbreakable habit.
That is a bit final though so firstly make sure the nest box is really dark, sacking with strips cut works. also put really deep shavings or similar in so the eggs sink into it. I put a few crock eggs in so they can peck at them and get nowhere, also pick up eggs as often as you can.
Make sure the chooks are on a good layers diet, give ad lib mixed grit with oyster shell and stop giving any treats for a bit.


----------



## spider (26 April 2017)

After trying fake eggs and real eggs filled with mustard unsuccessfully, I have purchased a nest box with a roll away tray so the eggs should go into a hidden tray. Just got to persuade them to lay in it now! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## horselady (26 April 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I cull them, as it is an almost unbreakable habit.
That is a bit final though so firstly make sure the nest box is really dark, sacking with strips cut works. also put really deep shavings or similar in so the eggs sink into it. I put a few crock eggs in so they can peck at them and get nowhere, also pick up eggs as often as you can.
Make sure the chooks are on a good layers diet, give ad lib mixed grit with oyster shell and stop giving any treats for a bit.
		
Click to expand...

They are on a good diet but they are mostly pets so culling not an option.


----------



## JillA (26 April 2017)

I give mine any broken eggs as a tonic (recommended by an experienced hen keeper) and have never had them take up the habit of egg eating. Makes me wonder if there is some deficiency in their diet - are they free ranging and do they get enough protein? Try feeding them some soaked cat kibble for a while (another experienced keeper tip!) and see if that gives them what they are craving. I also give mine sunflower hearts to provide protein, worth a try?


----------



## Clodagh (26 April 2017)

I have only had it develop in old brown hens, they can start laying soft shelled eggs and the idea spreads from there. I am sure if you make the nest box as dark and deep littered as possible and feed them plenty of calcium you may see an improvement.


----------



## horselady (26 April 2017)

Mine get sunflower seeds and oyster shells and grit. They get layers mash and pellets with that.


----------



## rara007 (27 April 2017)

Rubber eggs if you only have a handful so can collect the real eggs regularly or roll away box inserts (or homemade versions) if not


----------



## sandi_84 (27 April 2017)

Trying to get to the eggs as early as possible to remove them helps too. I gave mine the odd egg but they never ate any that were just in the nest box.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (27 April 2017)

I get some of their old eggshells which I stick into a foil tray and put on the back of the Rayburn for a couple of days to thoroughly dry the shells out, then grind them down and chuck them out to the chooks to pick at. 

They need the calcium; and this is the best way to provide it.

Unfortunately there will always be some hens who once they've learnt to eat their own eggs will not only keep on doing it themselves but you'll have others doing it. Someone else has said that the only solution - unfortunately - is to cull. Or you could mebbe put the culprit into a separate area so the others don't see her doing it? 

Roll-away egg collection trays might be a solution if you are committed to keeping the culprit alive!

I'd try also some things in their pen, like hanging up vegetables like a swede so that they can peck at it, and other "fun" ideas which will hopefully give them an interest and keep them busy.


----------



## ozpoz (29 April 2017)

If you really don't want to cull , then perhaps try shutting up the offender with a china or marble egg and limited food until she gets the message?
Being quick to collect every egg in the morning can deter too,  but you're probably doing that already.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (29 April 2017)

horselady said:



			They are on a good diet but they are mostly pets so culling not an option.
		
Click to expand...

give them away,or take them to a forest, and let nature take their course.


----------



## JillA (29 April 2017)

I'll have them.


----------



## Clodagh (29 April 2017)

Exploding Chestnuts said:



			give them away,or take them to a forest, and let nature take their course.
		
Click to expand...

That is one of the most appalling things I have ever heard. Would you dump a dog? Or a horse? Why should chickens always be the animals people treat so badly.


----------



## Clodagh (29 April 2017)

Luckily OP has said they are pets so wouldn't even consider such an action.
I suppose, EC, you supported the dumping of hundreds of day old chicks earlier this year? Always a good way to get rid of unwanted animals.


----------



## horselady (29 April 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Luckily OP has said they are pets so wouldn't even consider such an action.
I suppose, EC, you supported the dumping of hundreds of day old chicks earlier this year? Always a good way to get rid of unwanted animals.
		
Click to expand...

Well, my gals are rehabilitated ex bats who are thou roughly spoilt and I do love them a lot. Thanks for the offer JillA but they really are much loved. Pets who I really don't want 2 get rid of.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (29 April 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Luckily OP has said they are pets so wouldn't even consider such an action.
I suppose, EC, you supported the dumping of hundreds of day old chicks earlier this year? Always a good way to get rid of unwanted animals.
		
Click to expand...

nope, but if they are eating eggs, they too are killing babies, I think hens do quite well living  in the forest


----------



## MotherOfChickens (29 April 2017)

Exploding Chestnuts said:



			give them away,or take them to a forest, and let nature take their course.
		
Click to expand...

animal abandonment-even  'just chickens' is illegal


----------



## MotherOfChickens (29 April 2017)

Exploding Chestnuts said:



			nope, but if they are eating eggs, they too are killing babies, I think hens do quite well living  in the forest
		
Click to expand...


only if they are fertilised and incubated, seriously what planet are you on?



OP-roll away egg boxes. I've never had a big problem with egg eating other than the odd smashed egg being fair game. I know some commercial lines are notorious for it though.

And personally would cut out the sunflower hearts except in the winter.


----------



## JillA (29 April 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			And personally would cut out the sunflower hearts except in the winter.
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask why? For mine they are the treats I use to get them where I want them to be


----------



## MotherOfChickens (29 April 2017)

laying hens shouldn't be too fat and if hens have pellets and free range they're just not needed in the summer imho. sunflower hearts would just lay down fat as far as I can tell leading to increased difficulty in laying and compromised livers. I have a lot of poultry, I won't pay for needless stuff but I do supplement with protein and corn in the winter to help keep them warm. as soon as they're is grass and bugs, they're on their own (other than pellets). 

Pellets are designed to be a complete diet. if you (a general you) then start feeding treats, that diet becomes unbalanced. a few isn't likely to hurt but them some people give all kinds of rubbish and huge amounts of a single grain and then wonder why they have problems,


----------



## rara007 (29 April 2017)

Exploding Chestnuts said:



			nope, but if they are eating eggs, they too are killing babies, I think hens do quite well living  in the forest
		
Click to expand...

Errrm


----------



## cremedemonthe (30 April 2017)

The way we used to do it on the farm I lived on was to place a broken egg with contents removed and replaced by the strongest yellow mustard you can find in their nestbox. 
They stopped and we never had to cull any.


----------



## Archangel (5 May 2017)

For the last week my hens have had broken and eaten eggs and I was getting quite fed up with it.  
I only have two hens and I wasn't convinced it was them - thought it might be the local stoat. 

Fast forward to today and a commotion in the run - rushed out to find a magpie in there.  Little blighter is getting in through a small hole in the top of netting.


----------



## Esmae (5 May 2017)

Archangel said:



			For the last week my hens have had broken and eaten eggs and I was getting quite fed up with it.  
I only have two hens and I wasn't convinced it was them - thought it might be the local stoat. 

Fast forward to today and a commotion in the run - rushed out to find a magpie in there.  Little blighter is getting in through a small hole in the top of netting.
		
Click to expand...


Oh they will have eggs away and chicks. Beastly birds.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 May 2017)

I had crows take eggs from under a broody the first year I lived here-broodies, chicks and growers (and ducklings) are netted now until big enough.


----------

